# Workhorse Updates Equipment Colors To Unify Multiple Brands



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products recently completed a year-long effort to produce its equipment with uniform colors and branding. The 30-year company, which started out making only manual equipment, acquired two automatic equipment manufacturers in the past decade in a move to become a full-line screen printing equipment manufacturer. 

Tuf Products (Freedom, Javelin), which was acquired in 2004, featured red and black, and Progressive (Falcon), purchased in 2005, was green. 

“The new colors bring our product line together under one solidified name and appearance,” says Tyler Dummett, president, Workhorse Products. “We changed the traditional Workhorse shade of teal just slightly. Metallic gray has always been part our color scheme and now you will see the teal and metallic gray integrated across all of our product lines.”

Watch a video about these recent changes at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWj5k32UJ5Q&feature=em-uploademail.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

